#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Destravar HD Hitache 500 gigas da gvt

## lucasfcfarias

Alguem sabe como destravar o hd da hitache que vem dentro do decoder da gvt? fiz metodos que serviram para desbloquear hds da sky e net porem da gvt nao vai por nada. alguem sabe como destravar esse hd?

----------


## Super

da gvt não sei como, mas tenho um hd da net e como faço para desbloquear? 


[email protected]

----------


## rogfanther

Os da NEt e Sky, geralmente da Seagate e WD, são resolvidos com os procedimentos comuns que tem na internet. Já esse da Hitachi anda mais complicado ..

----------


## davidmilfont

Informa aí como ou onde conseguiu o da sky.

----------


## rogfanther

pelo google voce acha a explicação, basicamente tem que usar o hdat pra desfazer o status de 'DCO Frozen" do hd ... Liga o decoder com o hd no decoder, daí transfere o cabo sata pro micro, e roda o programa pra desativar a opção de só ser destravado pelo decoder. Acho que até aqui no under já apareceu isso, senão no tomshardware tinha.

----------


## juniorsantana

Creio que o da Hitachi que vem nos decoders da GVT não tem como desbloquear, estava com uma cassetada deles aqui e pesquisando vi no site do fabricante que eles são de uso específico para DVRs, caso alguém ache o impossível lembra de me marcar!.

----------


## jef2255

olá, compro todos que tiverem, alem do WD 5000buct
pago 25 cada, meu whats, 51 84641206

----------

